# selling driftwood?



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I am looking at possibly selling some of the pieces of driftwood I collected. But I am not sure what to ask for any of it, it wont be treated or cleaned, that will be up to whoever purchases it. Or to ship it for that matter!! Some of the pieces are fairly large as well, also what dimensions should I list, just rough length width and height? Below are the pieces that may be put up for sale.

For rough estimate of size, the tape measure is down, if you cant read the measurements each black mark is the foot mark.

Long skinny piece









smallish gnarly root chunk piece









hollow root stump piece









Branch piece









cool root piece thing?









Large root stump piece, hollow all the way through









The super stump, do not know how I am going to be sectioning this up, but some portion of it has already been claimed by thejadeshrimp for the graveyard tank project 

























The reason this is not listed in the swap n shop is A, interest; if people even are interested in purchasing pieces, B if I am even going to sell, cause the whole selling and shipping thing is new to me!!!

Guess just kinda looking for some idea on what I should even askish?? I dunno, looking for help!!!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I think I'd start by getting a idea what shipping would be. Usually the 1st thing people ask. I wanted some of the west coast wood they sell in Swap, but the shipping double the cost.

Keep things simple Large, Med, Small. People tend to not like complicated pricing.

It would be a good idea to do a bleach/water dip-soak for at least 20min. before you go shipping. If you don't you might be tap dancing on Agg. Law regs. as who knows what living in/on that wood.

Interest? If I had not just bought and put some Mopane in my tank I would have like some of those roots you have.


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

For dimension I would recommend you list them from their widest point and from their longest point. That way people can get an idea of it will fit in their tanks.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

DogFish said:


> I think I'd start by getting a idea what shipping would be. Usually the 1st thing people ask. I wanted some of the west coast wood theft sell in Sap, but the shipping double the cost.
> 
> Keep things simple Large, Med, Small. People tend to not like complicated pricing.
> 
> ...


the bleach bath is a good point didn't think of it that way.

Thank as well on thee dimensions that does make sense. 

Guess next step will be shipping quotes..


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I love the super stump! O.O
Seems like any part would work for the graveyard/zombie tank. I don't know. 

Do you have a picture of the base of? And how big is it?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

The whole stump is pretty big, the widest part is probably close to 6 foot


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

go to usps.com to see what the maximum size box you can ship and cost. Look in the PS section of the S&S for how much people are charging.

If the branches haven't been sitting a bog, I wouldn't worry about sterilizing it. A power wash will usually do the trick to clean it.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> go to usps.com to see what the maximum size box you can ship and cost. Look in the PS section of the S&S for how much people are charging.
> 
> If the branches haven't been sitting a bog, I wouldn't worry about sterilizing it. A power wash will usually do the trick to clean it.


nope not in a bog, they have been out of water for a long time


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

I sold and shipped stumps on here for quite awhile. Similar pieces to what you have collected so I think I can offer some advice. 

You will find that for the stumps ~12-24" you can get around $20 +shipping (but this will depend on awesomeness of the pieces), shipping for these pieces will range from $10 to $15 depending on the total weight and the distance.The larger/longer sticks will sell better as a package deal, $20 to $30 for 3-4 pieces, so that the buyer can create a scape with them. Longer pieces will end up costing you more to ship because of the dimensions. You will find that the size of the box is more important than the weight once you get above 24", so it becomes very economical for the buyer to purchase multiple pieces. 

Forget about shipping anything above 36" as the cost will be close to $100. I think the biggest package i sent was 36" cubed. If you are shipping around 12" to 18" shipping by parcel post is fairly cheap and depends on the weight. Once you get above that size of box, the shipping cost increases dramatically. 

As for the dimension, I always listed the max dimensions height x width x length. 

And you don't really need to sterilize anything, just give it a powerwash and you will be fine. Also VERY imprtant, is make sure there are no soft parts, any rotten bits will not do well in the tank and the buyer will not be very happy. I had to discard alot of awesome pieces because there were rotten parts. 

Good luck! And if you plan on selling alot of wood, get ready for a lot of hassle lol. I will be honest and say that it is a real pain in the butt. The time spent cleaning the pieces, sorting them, taking pics, responding to PM's, getting postage rates, packing and shipping never really seemed to be worth it. I really enjoyed going on my hikes to collect the wood but everything after that was a real hassle!

EDIT: Oh yeah and make sure that you package well so that the awesome pieces don't get broken in shipping. I have had a few pieces that broke along the way so make sure you have packing materials. And always give a little extra to keep them happy


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

tharsis- Your "Stumpy" tank, Very Nice! roud:


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

DogFish said:


> tharsis- Your "Stumpy" tank, Very Nice! roud:


 
+1 to that, I will be putting in a stump piece similiar to that in my 125.

I really need to invest in a carpet plant and some new bulbs... I like the rocks too!!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> The whole stump is pretty big, the widest part is probably close to 6 foot


O.O Really. Dang.


----------

